# 10 cosas que quizás no sabías de Nikola Tesla



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 25, 2013)

Nikola Tesla es el genio favorito de muchos ingenieros y técnicos. En algunos casos, existe un fanatismo ciego alrededor de su trayectoria que se destacó no sólo por su brillantez, sino también por algunos de sus rasgos personales, ciertos hábitos, rituales y creencias que eran… algo extrañas. Tal vez por los analistas de hoy, Nikola Tesla sería diagnosticado con TOC (Trastorno Obsesivo – Compulsivo) o un síndrome similar, pero en su época muchos de los rasgos que enunciaremos en el artículo pasaron inadvertidos, mezclados entre sus peculiaridades o con la locura parcial que se le impuso a su personaje.

Sin duda alguna, Nikola Tesla no es fácilmente comparable a otros científicos, creativos, innovadores y hasta visionarios. Algunas referencias sobre su vida hablan de una extrema inteligencia y dedicación a su trabajo, dejando de lado cosas elementales en la vida de cualquier persona y esto es muy fácil de descubrir leyendo biografías que existen sobre él y los sacrificios que hizo en el transcurso de su excepcional carrera. Existe mucha gente alrededor del planeta que lucha a diario por su trabajo, sus convicciones y su ideal de proyecto de vida. En este artículo encontrarás 10 cosas (rarezas) que estaban en juego en la vida diaria de Nikola Tesla y que en cualquier parte acompañaban a su inteligencia y también sumaron para  convertirlo en el hombre que fue. 

*1 - El número 3*
Nikola Tesla tuvo una obsesión con el número 3. Se dice que a menudo caminaba alrededor de un mosaico, ladrillo o piedra unas 3 veces antes de entrar en un edificio y que requería de 18 (un número divisible por 3) servilletas para pulir sus cubiertos y vasos, los que utilizaba para comer y beber cada noche. Cuando murió, lo hizo 3 días antes de su cumpleaños número 87, solo, en la habitación 3327 (otro número divisible por 3) de la planta 33, del hotel New Yorker, en el que vivió sus últimos años.

*2 - No dormir durante sus días de inspiración*
Al igual que Leonardo Da Vinci, Nikola Tesla  dormía muchas veces al día, “pero nunca en un período de más de dos horas a la vez”. Solía hacerlo en horarios de trabajo que a menudo lo mantenían en su laboratorio hasta después de las 3 AM. Luego de estos breves descansos, iniciaba nuevamente sus actividades unas horas más. Se dice que Tesla habría llegado a trabajar durante 84 horas seguidas en alguna oportunidad. Mientras que Tesla nunca consiguió lo que podría considerarse “una noche de sueño reparador”, reconoció  su costumbre de “dormitar" de vez en cuando.






*3 - Abeja Reina*
Tesla hizo muchas predicciones sobre el futuro, entre las que existían las máquinas voladoras que reemplazarían a los automóviles, la transmisión inalámbrica de energía y el surgimiento de las mujeres como el sexo dominante. En 1926, predijo un escenario “Abeja Reina”, en el que las mujeres podrían superar todos los obstáculos y crear un ambiente más intelectual, con una sociedad más selectiva. "Esta lucha de la hembra humana hacia la igualdad entre los sexos va a terminar en un nuevo orden, con la mujer como una especie superior. La mujer moderna, que anticipa en meros fenómenos superficiales del desenvolvimiento de su sexo, no es sino un síntoma superficial de algo más profundo y más potente que se encuentra en fermentación en esta carrera. No está en la imitación física de los hombres que las mujeres reivindican su igualdad primaria y más tarde su superioridad, sino en el despertar de la inteligencia de estas mujeres”. 

“La mente femenina ha demostrado una gran capacidad para equiparar las habilidades mentales y los logros de los hombres. En las futuras generaciones se supone que esta capacidad se ampliará. La mujer promedio será tan bien educada como el hombre medio, y cada vez podrá asimilar una mejor educación por las facultades latentes en su cerebro, debido a siglos de reposo. La incorporación de la mujer en nuevos ámbitos del trabajo, su gradual avance en la faceta del liderazgo, primero opacará y finalmente disipará sensibilidades femeninas y hasta hará reducir el instinto maternal, por lo que el matrimonio y la maternidad puede llegar a transformarse en algo que la gente no quiera hacer y así acercarnos más y más a la civilización perfecta de la abeja”. Tesla no tenía miedo de predecir un futuro de esta naturaleza, pero lo abrazó y sostuvo, lo que sugiere que para él sería posible crear una sociedad casi perfecta por una reproducción más selectiva y menos ciudadanos indeseables.

*4 - Una vida saludable*
Nikola Tesla creía, como muchos expertos en salud hoy están de acuerdo, que debía tener un cuerpo sano para mantener una mente sana. Fiel a este precepto, se hacía el tiempo necesario en su jornada laboral para caminar entre 8 y 10 kilómetros al día, ya que era muy consciente de mantenerse en forma. Por la noche, antes de acostarse, Tesla podría complementar sus paseos doblando (flexionando) los dedos de sus pies 100 veces por pie. Él entendía que esto estimulaba las células del cerebro. Incluso, se convirtió en vegetariano en sus últimos años, ingiriendo únicamente lácteos, pan, miel y jugos vegetales, ya que él creía que esto sería beneficioso para su salud.

*5 - Aspecto y apariencia*
Junto con las creencias sobre la vida sana, Nikola Tesla era estricto en su apariencia y la de aquellos que tenía a su servicio como empleados o personas a cargo. Siempre estaba vestido de manera  meticulosa y muy cuidada. Él estaba convencido de que el mundo entendía y/o admitía a un hombre por su aspecto y que una buena apariencia, a menudo, podía abrir muchas puertas. Tesla era tan exigente en estas creencias que una vez despidió a uno de sus secretarios por sobrepeso (por ser obeso) y repetidamente enviaba de vuelta a su casa a otros, durante una jornada de trabajo, para que se pongan un traje más elegante.






*6 - Era Célibe*
Nikola Tesla decidió vivir una vida de celibato. Se dice que Tesla tenía mujeres que caían a sus pies, debido a su brillantez, su fama y sus períodos de abundancia económica, sin embargo, Tesla hizo esta elección creyendo que el sexo podría enturbiar su pensamiento, afirmando que su castidad era muy servicial y útil a sus habilidades científicas. Al final de su vida, se dijo que Tesla supo cuestionar y plantearse si hubiera sacrificado una buena parte de su trabajo o no tener una esposa. 

*7 - Afición por las palomas*
Tesla pudo haber optado por permanecer alejado de las mujeres y el matrimonio, pero de acuerdo a algunos reportes, creció demasiado encariñado con las palomas. Cerca del final de su vida, Tesla se acercaba a un parque, todos los días, para alimentar a las palomas. Empezó a traer ejemplares heridos a su habitación de hotel para cuidarlos y restablecerlos a una vida saludable. Contó una vez, que cada día era visitado en el parque por una paloma blanca lesionada. Tesla llegó a gastar más de US$ 2 mil (1500 Euros) en curar un ala rota del pájaro y una de sus patas, incluyendo la construcción de un dispositivo “ortopédico” para que el ave pudiera apoyarse cómodamente y así favorecer a que sus huesos puedan sanar. Tesla supo decir: "He estado alimentando a las palomas, a miles de ellas, desde hace años. Pero había una, un hermoso pájaro de color blanco puro, con ligeras puntas grises en las alas que era diferente. Era una hembra. Cuando tenía deseos de verla, la llamaba y ella venía volando hacia mí. Me encantó esa paloma como un hombre ama a una mujer y creo que ella también me quiso. Mientras la tuve, había un propósito para mi vida".

*8 - Hiper - Políglota*
Cada ingeniero tiene su propio idioma natal y alguna lengua universal (como el inglés y últimamente el mandarín), para desenvolverse en su profesión y relacionarse laboralmente con ingenieros de otras partes del mundo. Nikola Tesla era capaz de hablar y desenvolverse con facilidad en ocho idiomas: Serbio - Croata, Checo, Inglés, Francés, Alemán, Húngaro, Italiano y Latín. Más que políglota, se considera un “hiper – políglota” a alguien que puede hablar más de seis idiomas con fluidez y un alto grado de competencia. Las opiniones sobre cuáles son los factores que permiten que una persona sea capaz de aprender varios idiomas, y utilizarlos con soltura, no están absolutamente definidos en forma académica. Una teoría habla de que un aumento en los niveles de testosterona, mientras el feto se desarrolla en el interior del útero, puede aumentar la asimetría del cerebro y permiten este tipo de aprendizajes. Otras teorías sugieren que convertirse en políglota no tiene nada que ver con estos factores y en realidad es sólo el trabajo duro y el tipo de motivación especial que cualquier adulto pueda tener. La diferencia en este caso, la hace la gran inteligencia de Nikola Tesla.





Según su amigo Mark Twain, el motor de inducción fué "la patente más valiosa desde la invención del teléfono"

*9 - Amistades Célebres*
Al igual que muchos genios creativos, Tesla se negó a menudo a asistir a compromisos sociales, prefiriendo la compañía de su trabajo antes que  charlar en una cena o una fiesta. Pero tenía unos cuantos amigos, muchos de los cuales eran escritores (tal vez en su carácter de hiper - políglota apreciaba a aquellas personas cuyos trabajos se inclinaban hacia las letras) y algunos de los cuales también se convirtieron en famosos. Entre ellos estaba Mark Twain. Cada uno era un admirador del trabajo del otro, antes de conocerse. En particular Twain, cuya palabra era lo más parecido al oro en ese momento, describió a un motor de inducción inventado por Tesla en aquellos días, como "la patente más valiosa desde la invención del teléfono", antes de que se conocieran.

Tesla y Twain pasaban muchas horas juntos en el laboratorio de Tesla u otros lugares. Cuando Tesla desarrolló un oscilador mecánico que producía corrientes alternas y estaba orientado como un dispositivo que podría ser terapéutico, Twain ayudó a Tesla a ensayarlo y hacer muchas pruebas de funcionamiento de esta creación.

*10 - Extravagancias y rarezas*
Existen informes que señalan que Tesla, siempre despreció las joyas y nunca fue dueño de ninguna pieza, viéndolo como un desperdicio y algo que era más una carga o una preocupación, antes que un elemento de placer. En sus últimos años, sin embargo, parecía centrarse en perlas específicamente, ya que además de odiar las joyas, comenzó a odiar a los objetos redondos. En sus últimos años, Tesla no soportaba tocar el pelo y no le gustaba siquiera dar la mano.

Sin duda alguna, detrás de todo genio, hay un ser humano complejo, con virtudes y defectos, y Nikola Tesla era todo eso y muchos más.

Fuente: http://www.marioguillote.blogspot.com/2013/03/10-cosas-que-quizas-no-sabias-de-nikola.html


----------



## JBE (Mar 25, 2013)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Sin duda alguna, detrás de todo genio, hay un ser humano complejo, con virtudes y defectos, y Nikola Tesla era todo eso y muchos más.



Me recordó esta frase: 

"Nuestras virtudes y nuestros defectos son inseparables, como la fuerza y la materia. Cuando se separan, el hombre no existe." Nikola Tesla.

Saludos!


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 25, 2013)

Corriente eléctrica inalambrica!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2013)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Corriente eléctrica inalambrica!!



Corriente eléctrica inalámbrica = Radio transmisores (AM/FM/VHF/UHF/Televisón. . . .)

Dice la leyenda que debido a experimentos fallidos sobre la posibilidad de enviar "Grandes" intensidades de corriente en forma inalámbrica y el haber arruinado una planta generadora propiedad de George Westinghouse quedó endeudado con este por el resto de sus días.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/electricidad-via-radio-949/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/mundo-tesla-10566/


----------



## nuk (Abr 16, 2013)

es increíble la forma en la que pensaba este hombre.
antes de ver este aporte vi esto en youtube 

donde mencionan algunas cosas que estan aqui






saludos


----------



## Brod (Abr 16, 2013)

Buenísimo el aporte:, no estoy seguro pero una vez escuche en un documental que odiaba los aros en las orejas de las mujeres, Saludos para todos, muy bueno


----------



## EXELSIOR (Abr 16, 2013)

Guau eso si que no lo sabia...
Pero tambien hay que entender que hasta el mas inteligente es algo exigente...
Tomemos por caso a einstein,del cual su primer amor era una genia que hasta lo ayudaba con teorias y esas cosas y eso le gustaba pero a medida que pasaba el tiempo ella fue perdiendo tal costumbre y para albert ya no era divertida segun el...
Despues de la muerte de ella y mucho tiempo despues el se enamoro de una mujer y aquella no sabia nada de calculos matematicos ni siquiera de fisica...
Pero el era feliz,ya que el queria que ella no supiera nada de eso,asi el no tendria que estar dependiendo de la inspiracion qie le proporcionara una mujer...
Asi que hasta los mas genios como los mas habidos cientificos o personas,siempre tenemos nuestras exigencias...


----------



## Azlan (Dic 20, 2013)

Excelente aporte, que bueno conocer todas estas particularidades de este gran genio a quien le debemos tanto, que bueno seria que la gente conociera mas acerca de Tesla, todos sus aportes y el legado que nos dejo.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 20, 2013)

PARA MI :
hubo una epoca la cual se dio naturalmente y fue la epoca de grandes descubrimientos.
se pueden ver en libros de historia muchos nombres de fisicos  que para la historia humana se concentran en pocas decadas.

y es natural: 
receurden que hace siglos la educacion era cosa de pocos, en la epoca de universidades publicas, de la revolucion industrial y demas se dio una gran apertura (soy horrible historiador ) , pero quiero decir que la verdad y conocimientos  ESTABAN AHI , si un cientifico no se "avivaba " seria pronto otro.

hoy dia que la mayoria de esas cuestiones son muy conocidas, me refiero a cuestiones que uno solo puede descubrir , luego claro esta de estudiar una carrera universitaria /cientifica.

hoy diria que no es tanto epoca de "genios individuales" o mas bien que esos descubrimientos maravillosos , que generaban un gran cambio , por que antes no se sabian .......ya se han develado.
el gran hormiguero de jovenes cientificos , matematicos, fisicos, etc . han revisado y hurgado en todo lo que se ha descubierto, no quedan muchas sorpresas a simple vista.

pero si diria que es OTRA EPOCA, en la cual las sorpresas "no tan a simple vista" pero que son el resultado de extensos estudios, de investigaciones complejas y la union de mucha gente SI ES LA EPOCA, por ejemplo el gran colisionador de no se que , el HLC , tambien la cantidad de telescopios incluso en orbita, empresas gigantes que desarrollan equipo para mandar satelites al espacio, laboratorios.
en fin.
ya se esta hurgando en lo dificil, y el ser humano veo que acepto el reto y no se achica .
por desgracia los nuevos descubrimientos  ya no son cosas faciles de explicar, no las entiende uno como yo que estudio hasta la secundaria.

es cosa de epocas.


----------



## opamp (Dic 21, 2013)

La genialidad de Tesla fué tan descomunal que se puede comparar con la de Gauss. 1 Tesla = 10,000 Gauss.


----------



## ESKALENO (Dic 21, 2013)

Me gustaría saber qué sería de estos personajes si vivieran en nuestros días...¿tendrían la misma fama o pasarían desapercibidos?


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 21, 2013)

puedes fijarte en mario molina. es famoso, pero no todos hablan de el, ni las mujeres se le avientan a sus pies. pienso que seria algo parecido con tesla y demas genios de esa epoca a esta epoca.


----------



## selenita (Ene 13, 2014)

No hay que creerse todo lo que cuentan, no obstante las mentes privilegiadas, porque no son iguales al resto de la gente, y no pongo en duda en que haya algo de verdad.
Debemos recordar, que este grandisimo genio, rivalizo con "grandes tiburones", tales como Edison y whestinhaus (o como se escriba, ya me entendeis), que fueron en gran medida, los encargados en desprestigiarle e incluso "robarle".
Si locura es pensar en la humanidad antes que en si mismo, bendita locura.
Desde aqui mi mas amplia admiracion a Nikola Tesla, grande donde los haya.


----------



## AndyMetal (Ene 31, 2014)

selenita dijo:


> No hay que creerse todo lo que cuentan, no obstante las mentes privilegiadas, porque no son iguales al resto de la gente, y no pongo en duda en que haya algo de verdad.
> Debemos recordar, que este grandisimo genio, rivalizo con "grandes tiburones", tales como Edison y whestinhaus (o como se escriba, ya me entendeis), que fueron en gran medida, los encargados en desprestigiarle e incluso "robarle".
> Si locura es pensar en la humanidad antes que en si mismo, bendita locura.
> Desde aqui mi mas amplia admiracion a Nikola Tesla, grande donde los haya.



Permitime correjirte, Tesla rivalizo con Edison, jamas con Westinghouse


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 2, 2014)

a todos los grandes genios se les termina tronando el cerebro

howard hughes
vincent van gogh
beethoven
newton

bueno no se si se vuelven locos o la locura va de la mano con la genialidad


----------



## nuk (Feb 11, 2014)

algo mas sobre Tesla
vendo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 19, 2014)

> Tesla podría complementar sus paseos doblando (flexionando) los dedos de sus pies 100 veces por pie. Él entendía que esto estimulaba las células del cerebro.



que raro no eran 99 veces. Has leído el libro "El badajo" ?


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Feb 19, 2014)

Dejo la pelea mas famosa (en Youtube) que hubo entre Tesla y Edison.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2014)

*Silla eléctrica :*

Inventada por Harold P. Brown, *un empleado de* Thomas Edison, contratado para investigar el tema de la electrocución para el desarrollo de la silla eléctrica. Ya que Brown trabajó para Edison, y Edison promovió el trabajo de Brown, el invento de la silla eléctrica a menudo se adjudica, erróneamente, al propio Edison. El diseño de Brown estaba basado en la corriente alterna (CA), la cual aparecía como la alternativa a la corriente continua (CC) desarrollada por Edison pero menos eficiente en lo que se refiere al transporte. Lo anterior se desarrolló en el contexto de la guerra de las corrientes, *como un intento por parte de Edison para desprestigiar a la corriente alterna (CA) de* Nikola Tesla.


----------



## selenita (Mar 24, 2014)

AndyMetal dijo:


> Permitime correjirte, Tesla rivalizo con Edison, jamas con Westinghouse



Bueno no rivalizo, pero creo que le compro algunas patentes, que inclusive no han visto la luz.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 25, 2014)

Buenos días

Sin menospreciar en absoluto a Tesla, os recomiendo revisar la vida de una mujer... Madre de las Tele Comunicaciones modernas.

Hedy Lamarr.

Sal U2


----------



## elgriego (Mar 25, 2014)

Hola Colega Miguelus,Realmente No Sabia acerca de Ella , Más Allá de su carrera cinematografica.  Hermosa Mujer ,Sumamente Inteligente y tambien, Al Igual que Tesla,adelantada a su epoca!!!


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedy_Lamarr


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Sin menospreciar en absoluto a Tesla, os recomiendo revisar la vida de una mujer... Madre de las Tele Comunicaciones modernas.
> 
> ...


Es exactamente la tercera "cosa" que Tesla defendia : las mujeres son tan inteligentes y capazes  quanto a los honbres.  
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

